#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Lange man 193cm op zoek naar lange vrouw!

## FANTACHAT

SalaamMijn topic titel zegt het al.Ik zelf ben 31jaar kom uit rijswijk ben vrij lang 193cm werk fulltime vandaar dat ik niet die ene tegenkom. Ben zelf wel al eerder getrouwd geweest en mijn voorkeur gaat naar t liefst een vrouw die ook gescheiden is en Marokkaans.Jij bent tussen de 26 en 35 jaar minimaal 174cm en niet een pre maar t liefst ook gescheiden.*Wil je echt iets serieus pm mij dan.M3asalama

----------


## FANTACHAT

Upp...

----------


## FANTACHAT

......

----------


## FANTACHAT

Uppppp

----------


## wafae24

Hoi ,mag ik weten wrm je enkel een gescheiden vrouw wilt 

Mvg w

----------


## FANTACHAT

Upppppp

----------


## FANTACHAT

Upppp

----------

